
Canadian robot melds brain surgery, rocket science (2007) - neurotech1
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-surgery-robotics-idUSN1742478220070417
======
neurotech1
The recent news of Simone Giertz[0] (Queen of _something_ robots) diagnosed
with a brain tumor[1] made me wonder about neurosurgical robots.

neuroArm[2] is litterally a scaled down Canadarm[3] used on the space shuttle
and now ISS.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simone_Giertz](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simone_Giertz)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16959754](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16959754)

[2]
[https://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/station/research/benefits...](https://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/station/research/benefits/neuro_Arm.html)

[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NeuroArm](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NeuroArm)

